# Pictures from Fall Weiss



## plan_D (May 8, 2005)

Here are some pictures from _Fall Weiss_, the German invasion of Poland.


----------



## plan_D (May 8, 2005)

Here are more, and as you mostly aviation nuts, you'll find these more interesting.


----------



## plan_D (May 8, 2005)

And yet, there's more!


----------



## plan_D (May 8, 2005)

Yes, I know...there's more. Sorry for people with poo computers.


----------



## plan_D (May 8, 2005)

Yes, there's more!


----------



## plan_D (May 8, 2005)

And for those that don't know much about _Fall Weiss_.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (May 8, 2005)

What's the source for these images, they look like screen caps. Just curious as those maps look familiar...


Fade to Black...


----------



## plan_D (May 8, 2005)

The World at War. Don't worry, I read the copyright message and it's reproduction of video footage not stills. 

And if anyone is worried;

With thanks to Imperial War Museum, World At War and FremantleMedia.  

And what? No thanks or praise? Je-sus christ, why did I even bother?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 8, 2005)

lol na there's some amazing pics in there!!


----------



## evangilder (May 8, 2005)

Nice pics, pd.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 8, 2005)

i particularly like the 2nd pic in your 3rd post.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 8, 2005)

plan_D said:


> And what? No thanks or praise? Je-sus christ, why did I even bother?


 


Nice pics.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 8, 2005)

Great pics! 8) Like the Stuka shots.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (May 8, 2005)

plan_D said:


> The World at War. Don't worry, I read the copyright message and it's reproduction of video footage not stills.
> 
> And if anyone is worried;
> 
> ...


Firstly, I was just curious as to where they came from because some of them looked familiar. I personally couldn't give a rat's ass about copyrights when it comes to historical photos...

Secondly, why did you bother?



The fact that I posted at all indicates an appreciation of your posting these images.

But, just to satisfy your craving for praise...

WOW MAN!!!





THATS'S GREAT!!





GREAT PHOTOS!!





GOOD JOB!!





THANKS FOR SHARING!!









There, happy now?






Fade to Black...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 8, 2005)




----------



## plan_D (May 8, 2005)

Well I don't know BlackWolf...I think I need a bit more praise.

I was only kiddin'...  


And I can get many many many more, as I have the ENTIRE "The World At War" series on DVD.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 8, 2005)

Well whatcha waitin' for then? Get 'em on here!


----------



## plan_D (May 8, 2005)

Well, where do you want them from!? These episodes are LONG and I have to sit there and think which shot would be the best...then I have to change 'em from .bmp to .jpg to get them on this site. Requests of any thearte of war, I'll be able to provide some. I could even list the episodes if it was really wanted!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 8, 2005)

Hmmmm. 

I'll get back to ya.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 9, 2005)

Battle of the Antlantic please, especially shots of Coastal Command aircraft


----------



## plan_D (May 9, 2005)

I haven't watched that one yet, I'll watch it tonight or tommorow. I'll be sure to dissect it in the morning.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 9, 2005)

Ok, thanks


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

If you get the time I wouldnt mind some P-38's in the pacific or late war Fw-190's


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (May 9, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I was only kiddin'...


Really?






Here's a bit more celebratory praise for the post and also for the fact that you have the ENTIRE World at War collection on disc...


















And for those who are on the dark side of the world...







Fade to Black...


----------



## plan_D (May 9, 2005)

I feel these bananas should be scaring me, but really I'm enjoying their little routine.


----------

